# Some of the new enclouers at work



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Finaly took some pics to show everyone. There just the 3 that have been profesionaly done out, theres 3 other walk ins that we have to do our selves. Dont ask me whats going in them we dont know yet. All depends on what is advailble and what would be sutible to go in them.

The gray one

















The Yellow one

















The forest one, this is in the reptile room.


----------



## jawstheme (Jan 3, 2008)

love the rainforest style enclosure, can i ask - which company did them?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They're really nice, I love the last pic


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

i think they went with zoo tech, but from what ive been told they subcontract out to other people so dont know exactly who did the inside work in the walkins but who ever it was did a great job and did it in a good time fraim too. Allthough they are happy with the walkins the vivs and mammal units they are not happy about hance no photos lol.

The rain forest one is up and running with a few things init, the yellow one temperaly has some old guinea pigs in there for now as we had to put animals in them for the big heads to come and see and had nothing bigger to go in there as dont want the chinchilla chewing it up. The animal manager is thinking about getting some jeboas and african finches to go in the yellow one. I still want to get an african crested porcupine and keep it somewhere but he is still saying i cant have one at work. 

Anyone got any suggestions on species to look into? heating and lighting needs no problem.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply, couldn't find a tape measure then forgot. Using myself as a measure the mammal one's are both about 7ft by 6ft.

The other walk ins are now having the walls textured,


----------

